# Snow Throwing Contest



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Don't know if this has ever been discussed but i bet a lot of members would be interested in knowing which machine blows snow the furthest.

Not sure how far mine throws but last winter the neighbor came over and complained that i was covering his driveway. would have to measure that distance.

so have any of you ever measured how far your machine throw snow? post distance and hp and model of machine. also would be interested if any modifications were made to achieve these results.

bet actual videos would be cool also.

winner gets nothing but bragging rights and admiration.:grin:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

:devil:


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> https://youtu.be/hM2xq2ulDJA
> 
> :devil:


...and we have a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!:grin:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I guess I’ll have to finish my HSS1328ATD and see how it does if we get any more snow, as what we got before is all gone... But I was amazed to say the least when I tested my other HSS1332ATD. I’d like to see Geno’s machine as well as Shaw351 Frankenblower on the contest


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Shaw351 has the franken blower as he calls it that beats the Yanmar vid, Found it on youtube.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> Couldnt find the video but I think Shaw351 has the franken blower as he calls it that beats the Yanmar vid


He for sure does as does stormr with his vid


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

It would have to be on the same day in the same snow to be meangingful.  Then we'd have to have classes, stock, modified, re-powered, CC Classes, power adders.....etc... Next thing ya know we're the NHRA..


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> Shaw351 has the franken blower as he calls it that beats the Yanmar vid, Found it on youtube.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2Ol_6qj0No


That's friken' amazing.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I found this guys videos a few years ago:


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> https://youtu.be/hM2xq2ulDJA
> 
> :devil:


Who's driving that?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

jsup said:


> Who's driving that?












:ninja


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

it would definitelty be interesting to see some "stock" machine testing conducted by a member here

same day, same snow, same eod

single stagers:

Honda hs (vs) toro power clear (vs) toro snowmaster (vs) troy bilt squall

2 stagers: 

Honda hss 928 (vs) ariens Plat 24" (vs) Toro Power Max HD 826 (vs) Cub 3x

to set the record straight

.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

It'd be some fun too... roast a pig, beer tent with bratwurst and cheese appetizers, and maybe :icon_wow2: a snowblower gal contest...? 
:3tens:
Drag races begin at dusk. ccasion14:

I miss the '70's...


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

jsup said:


> It would have to be on the same day in the same snow to be meangingful.  Then we'd have to have classes, stock, modified, re-powered, CC Classes, power adders.....etc... Next thing ya know we're the NHRA..


2018 SNOW BLOWER OLYMPICS! :grin:


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey guys ... Thanks for the mention. 
All three of my modified machines throw pretty far. Somebody that saw my Frankenblower video asked how much snow we got, I told them it depended upon who you spoke with...

I got about 12" in my yard.....
My neighbor got 20" !!!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Supermod class. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

nwcove said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81y9XSQ9Ru0
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvR-eaKUVqU
> Supermod class. ��


1) Did he pull that engine from a city snow plow truck?

2) When he's using that machine, if you check his areas doplar radar weather map - it shows a synoptic snow storm!:grin:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Not mine but you get the idea 

https://youtu.be/GfOQJXPZlD4?t=5m40s


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Shaw351 said:


> Somebody that saw my Frankenblower video asked how much snow we got, I told them it depended upon who you spoke with...
> 
> I got about 12" in my yard.....
> My neighbor got 20" !!!


:signlol:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Shaw351 said:


> Hey guys ... Thanks for the mention.
> All three of my modified machines throw pretty far. Somebody that saw my Frankenblower video asked how much snow we got, I told them it depended upon who you spoke with...
> 
> I got about 12" in my yard.....
> My neighbor got 20" !!!


all depends when you ask, Before Shaw cleared his yard, the neighbor had 12", After he had 20" :smiley16:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yamaha YT1332






Yamaha YS1028/1070


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> it would definitelty be interesting to see some "stock" machine testing conducted by a member here
> 
> same day, same snow, same eod
> 
> ...


Afraid of throwing a Simplicity in the mix? :wink2: Put in an MTD too, let's see what they can do...


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

If I can ever get my grandson to shoot video.. it will be posted. I can say no doubt keep with the best on here.. but 120ft from the v-8 is out of this league. It really isn't all about horsepower to get distance but to a certain degree it is important. keeps the max power range all through the run no matter how much snow is in front of you. But more important is: speed and traction impacts amount of snow brought in- impellor speed- paddle design with clearance at its minimum- least amount of snow restriction/drag through the process, ect, ect. My altered Ariens works for me in all conditions. I'm sure the gravel drive will be it's eventual demise though.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd bet mine would throw a lot farther if I had a nice tall modern chute. The old squat Ariens chutes don't help at all.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nt40lanman said:


> I'd bet mine would throw a lot farther if I had a nice tall modern chute. The old squat Ariens chutes don't help at all.


It may be time for a chute upgrade...... :grin:


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I can blow snow onto my neighbour's driveway that is 50 feet away.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Dannoman said:


> I can blow snow onto my neighbour's driveway that is 50 feet away.


I believe that is what snow blowing is all about.:grin:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

nt40lanman said:


> I'd bet mine would throw a lot farther if I had a nice tall modern chute. The old squat Ariens chutes don't help at all.


So what are you waiting for? Call JackMels....he'll set you up!


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I actually live about 15 minutes from him. I'll have to go over and browse what he has.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

OK, I re-read this from the first post, and we all had some fun with it. Saw some incredible videos of blowers throwing across state lines. 

However, it did get me thinking. Is how far a snowblower will blow snow a measure of what constitutes a "better " unit? OH yeah, there's a huge coolness factor there, but is it really THE criteria by which we base "good", "better", or best?

For example, my needs require that I throw snow 20 feet, or less. So if a blower throws 50 feet, it's no consequence to me. 

Maybe this is a thread unto itself...we'll see.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

farther IMO doesn't mean better at all. Just a fun factor. in some cases it is a necessity but others as in your case isn't. most applications 25 ft is adequate. The best snow blower in my opinion is the easy starting low maintenance for real cost one that gets job done throwing 10ft or 30ft. But for now I like the ability to put the snow way out of the way.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

I think how far a machine throws snow is a good indicator of quality. And it's useful even if you don't need the distance (which I do). Ex. being able to throw snow with the chute down into the wind and still get the needed distance w/o getting a faceful of snow is dang handy.

Not breaking down, handling a variety of snow depths and "types", clearing to the pavement, traction are all important too but throwing snow a good distance is up there for me. Hopefully my impeller mod gives me the added distance I need.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Jatoxico said:


> ...And it's useful even if you don't need the distance (which I do). Ex. being able to throw snow with the chute down into the wind and still get the needed distance w/o getting a faceful of snow is dang handy...


^^^This... Also thinking beyond a 10 foot wide driveway, for example clearing a parking lot, or snowplow pileup on one side of the street that has to go Way Over There to the ditch on the other side, without making yourself a target in the middle of the road... 

Agreed it's not the whole thing, but it certainly can be handy.

ccasion14:


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

So it is one of many elements that are weighted equally. Is that fair?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Brother... chill. We're just talkin' here, having some fun.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Can't find a video but this will give you some idea. I'm down 3 steps lower than the deck.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Brother... chill. We're just talkin' here, having some fun.


So am I.....


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

I rate it high. They're snow blowers after all. I've used old machines that puke the snow all over themselves, they're useless.

In front of my garage and the parking area are no-mans land. Close to 40' to a good landing spot and surrounded 1/2 of the way by a 2-3.5" rock wall you have to get on top of and a few feet back. Now add wind.

I also can only throw snow on one side of about half of my 120' driveway also on top of a rock wall. Not always easy to do without throwing snow twice.

Like I said, I have high hopes for my impeller mod.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

jsup said:


> So am I.....


Knock yourself out. :smiley-think001: 

But if you're arguing less is more then I think you're gonna find yourself blowing into the wind. :wink:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Blackstar said:


> Can't find a video but this will give you some idea. I'm down 3 steps lower than the deck.


Nice rooster tail. ccasion14:


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

That is pretty darn impressive. :surprise: 



YSHSfan said:


> Yamaha YT1332
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY0JcIu6lzE
> 
> ...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> all depends when you ask, Before Shaw cleared his yard, the neighbor had 12", After he had 20" :smiley16:


Now I understand it better..... :signlol:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> That is pretty darn impressive. :surprise:


That's why I like Yamaha snowblowers as much as I like Hondas, their performance removing snow is really impressive :angel:
Too bad they are not offered in US. I think they will sell well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't think I was implying that a snowblower that throws the furthest is the best blower. I agree with the members that say there are many factors that come into play.

don't want to get off track here.

There are a couple great videos on you tube on some spectacular throwing machines. For example , i think there is one in Norway and another in my own back yard for a Sierra Pacific train blower that clears the track.

if i could ever figure out how to post links i would do these.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

aldfam4 said:


> 2018 SNOW BLOWER OLYMPICS! :grin:







+ A Yamaha with a flashing blue light! 😁


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

If we're talking stock unmodified, the top of the line from Honda, Yamaha and Ariens will give you upwards of 60ft. in the most ideal conditions.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

vmax29 said:


> + A Yamaha with a flashing blue light! 😁[/QUOTE/] And it actually seems to be a 'China Made' YT624.....


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

No! That doesn’t really come with a blue strobe light! Does it? 

Why doesn’t the Honda have a red strobe?! 🤨


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

I honestly believe that my chain and gear driven '63 with the exposed augers out front if having updated tires, a higher hp engine over the factory 6hp and updated HD impeller fan could show these guys how old school iron could get it done without the constant backing up and re-attack.:smile2:

EDIT Also updating to serrated augers.



vmax29 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjozsarD21k&feature=share
> 
> + A Yamaha with a flashing blue light! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I don't think I was implying that a snowblower that throws the furthest is the best blower. I agree with the members that say there are many factors that come into play.
> 
> don't want to get off track here.
> 
> ...


You guys take me too seriously. I was lining up a discussion for different events. Throws far, closest to the ground, fastest, etc....... 

Sorry if it came across wrong.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jsup said:


> You guys take me too seriously. I was lining up a discussion for different events. Throws far, closest to the ground, fastest, etc.......
> 
> Sorry if it came across wrong.


no worries mate. this has been a fun thread.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Ah this thread has been great, inspired a upcoming snow blower fight between my girlfriend and I, Hehe she thinks she’s gonna win lol


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

This thread is terrific. I have no idea why it sucks me in.

There's a guy from Newfoundland with a YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/7863348/search?query=snowblower who has tried a couple of times to reduce the number of blower vids he posts on his site. But his subscribers jump all over him to keep posting more.

There's something satisfying about these vids...like popping bubble wrap.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> no worries mate. this has been a fun thread.


It has. Will everyone get a trophy?


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

fun thread.. we need these from time to time. thanks for starting it.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

A year old Ariens with a 36" bucket blows pretty good.
This was 8" of snow / rain mixed in. An all powdery snow is GOD sent stuff. That is fun to blow! New England storms are mostly all sloppy wet storms like this one.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Can Tom Brady throw a football the furthest?:angel:


----------

